# Vent



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

A quick snapshot of my life the last 6 weeks. Ex of 4 years left, purchased a new(used) truck that requires 3500 dollars in repair. Found out I'm being sued by my daughters mother for petition to change parent-child relationship. Followed up with my daughters grandmother on her moms side also filed a petition to be sole conservator of my daughter. Mind you I've had my daughter full custody and full time for the last 5 1/2 years. My lawyer read the affidavit with all the mudslinging and it's nasty, full of lies and outright disgusting.

I've calculated what and how I will handle things as they come. I'm keeping a cool, level head and I am refusing to stoop to the level in which these people troll - even though the devil on my shoulder wants to go on the offense and sling and attack until she breaks and her ego is left shattered.

My daughter doesn't know what's going on and I'm contemplating on whether or not it's good to tell her. All the while, she keeps picking my brain because she really wants to date boys.

I can roll with the punches but the fact that she's trying to take custody of my daughter crosses my line. I'm debating on what my calculated steps will be from this point forward...


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

More or less it's the fact that the vindictive, POS, MFER, snake in the grass, B... is trying to take my kid away. That [email protected]# makes me want to go into a hulk rage.

That is all.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Get your legal ducks in a row and fight for your daughter. She is worth it and I would do the same. 

Good luck to you !


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree with wolf, defend you child. 

After this long is only about money, not maternity. 

Vent all you want, get off your chest. Blow off the anger here, if it helps you think clearly to deal with them.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Have your lawyer respond with "see you in court".

Then have your lawyer hire PI and round up as much dirt and as far back as one can go .....then wait for your day in court.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

Long story short, the straw that broke the camels back was my daughter was living with her biological mother. Turns out, this crackhead had a sex offender in the presence of my child. At that point I told her we're going to do this the easy way or the hard way. So in March of 09, I had physical custody of my daughter and by May of 09 I had legal custody of her.

Fast forward to last year, the POS grandmother that she is, went way beyond left field. She called CPS on me at least one time. There have been two total times in which cases have been opened and closed against me. The bio mother is just a crackhead jumping from place to place. She's 5 years behind in child support. The grandmother is a self righteous G'dang MFER!! [email protected]#!#$#@!$
[email protected]#$!#@$
#@[email protected]#$

[email protected]#[email protected]#%#[email protected]^%#

She threatened me 1 year ago about getting CPS involved. She fired off that shot and it did not work in her favor. This time she is claiming that she be awarded sole conservator because it's in the best interest of my child based on a slew of bullsh!t. 

Granted, the tactic here is she's slinging and overreaching and Im guessing she's hoping I'll be bullied into submission. Well [email protected]# all that. Anyone trying to break apart my family earns a lifetime ban on my ****list(which she did last year).

This is her way of firing back at me. I'm vetting my next move out at the moment because I do want to go on the offensive - but from a position of power and not weakness. 

Damnit man! Very few things have tested me to the core and this is by far the biggest one yet. I'm still thinking clearly. I'm not irrational. I'm calm. I'm even tempered and I will fight this B tooth and nail until that have to straddle my dead body before I give up on custody of my child.


----------



## BaxJanson (Apr 4, 2013)

I hear ya man, that sounds like a lot. 

It sounds like you've got things lined up, though - stay the course, vent here, and give the ***** a taste of the arctic when it's time.


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

Just a thought.... The next time the grandmother calls cps, press charges against her for filing a false claim.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Get your legal ducks in a row and fight for your daughter. She is worth it and I would do the same.
> 
> Good luck to you !


Agreed

These people are CRAZY and now want your daughter.....so that SHE can be as crazy as them.

You are not just fighting for YOU, you are fighting for your daughters sanity.

I would NOT want my child around people like that!!!!

This would be ALL OUT WAR (on legal end).

And if that doesn't end well, I would start thinking of other ways. Whatever it takes. But keep your child away from crazy, or they WILL become it.

:scratchhead:


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Just three words of advice.

Seek and Destroy.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

Jakobi Greenleaf said:


> Just a thought.... The next time the grandmother calls cps, press charges against her for filing a false claim.


Unfortunately, there isn't much a person can do to protect ones self from the ones who file the accusations. I've already asked if there's anything I can do to protect myself from people like that and was told no.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

BradWesley said:


> Just three words of advice.
> 
> Seek and Destroy.


That's the goal. This is the 3rd time they're taking a swing at me. I'm of the mindset of taking the high road but when you continue to try and wedge yourself between my kids and me, then you'll undoubtedly feel the wrath of a pissed off father. 

Binoculars are set and Im gathering ammo like a hungry squirrel. I won't allow someone to try and derail me. 

(all while metallica - seek and destroy plays in the background)

Not only has she earned a lifetime ban on my [email protected] but she has now created a blip on my radar. Time to prep for war.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to see you are going through this.  Been there.

I just kept steadfast. CPS calls, OK, schedule a time to meet, come talk to me and my child. Cops come at 10pm concerned about the welfare of a child? OK, come in - she's asleep but she's in her room - let me take you to her. 

In all instances, after the visit I walk them out to their car and EVERY TIME they apologized to me! They said "I'm sorry to waste your time, but it's the law - I have to investigate". One even said it was an obvious ploy to gain a leg up in the pending custody hearing and what a waste of time and taxpayer's dollars. And guess what? They will testify in court - they have to, AND you don't have to pay them a dime like you would other professional witnesses like a psychologist.

In my state I got sick of the crap and knew he had issues so I petitioned the court for a full psychological evaluation for parental fitness. 8 months of all 3 of us (me, ex, D) attending regular appointments with the court-appointed psychologist before she says she has enough, this is the last visit. Two weeks later we get the report (as does his attorney) and by golly didn't he just want to settle out of court?  I was found to be a fit, loving and appropriate parent with no reason to change that and he was diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder on the severe end of the spectrum. AND I made sure that it was written in that the psychologist's report is admissible in any and all future custody hearings. Slam that door and put a lock on it. 

Being level headed is the best. You MAY want to tell your daughter - as little as possible. Just that her mother and grandmother want her to come live with them but you don't agree so there may be a hearing. Perhaps you should ask a family counselor their advice on how to address it.

And I only say this because if she ever visits them (does she?) they may try to manipulate her into complaining about you and try to record it (assuming that's admissible). 

Don't worry - if she's blossomed in your care for the past 5 years there's no reason to change - usually there has to be a substantial change in your situation for a judge to award a change. And THAT is if the playing field is level. This woman who can't even pay support and has a history of drug abuse is nuts to think she can provide a better home.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

texasoutlaw82 said:


> Long story short, the straw that broke the camels back was my daughter was living with her biological mother. Turns out, this crackhead had a sex offender in the presence of my child. At that point I told her we're going to do this the easy way or the hard way. So in March of 09, I had physical custody of my daughter and by May of 09 I had legal custody of her.
> 
> Fast forward to last year, the POS grandmother that she is, went way beyond left field. She called CPS on me at least one time. There have been two total times in which cases have been opened and closed against me. The bio mother is just a crackhead jumping from place to place. She's 5 years behind in child support. The grandmother is a self righteous G'dang MFER!! [email protected]#!#$#@!$
> [email protected]#$!#@$
> ...


Nonetheless, you have an attorney. Hopefully an aggressive one. Follow your attorney's advice and in the end have the last laugh.


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

Hang in there friend. What little experience I have with the court system they seem to do a pretty good job of sifting through the garbage and getting to the facts. I would imagine that her attempts would fail. Please know that you have our support and that you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Blessings!


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Sorry to see you are going through this.  Been there.
> 
> I just kept steadfast. CPS calls, OK, schedule a time to meet, come talk to me and my child. Cops come at 10pm concerned about the welfare of a child? OK, come in - she's asleep but she's in her room - let me take you to her.
> 
> ...


There is some fantastic advice in here that I was unaware of. As of now, for the last year and month or so, I had cut off contact with her grandmother after she first threatened me with the CPS case.

Her bio mother is just a complete moron who had her life sucked away by drugs. She has warrants for her arrest and has a very long history of drug abuse. I'm not so worried about that one. It's the grandmother I am more concerned about.

That woman is manipulative to her very core. She thrives off control and manipulation and bullying people into submission. I see that you petitioned the court for psych evaluations. I think I'd like to do the same so I can get these people off my back once and for all.

And yes, while my daughter and I butt heads every now and again, she is a thriving and very intelligent young girl. She is a part of a volleyball team at school, she is in 4 pre-ap classes. She is in a teen leadership class at school. She has a pretty solid core group of friends whom I approve of.

I have to file some responses soon so I plan on taking your lead and seeing if the court will run an extensive psych evaluation on the grandmother. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

Update.

General Denial Form was filed. My attorney seems to think mother has no shot, period. She has a warrant for her arrest right now. She thinks the grandmother is piggybacking and hoping for an injunction and even then she doesn't really seem concerned. There is no hearing set which is a good sign. As for now, life continues until the next wrench thrown at me.


----------

